# My powder brown tang is not eating at all. Any suggestions?



## smota

I have recently started a saltwater aquarium after its complete cycle. I currently have only a clown fish and a powder brown tang. I got my tang one day ago but I am a little concerned because the tang is not eating anything. I had some flakes yesterday and he didn't eat. Today I got seaweed and brine shrimp and he still didn't eat . I tried to soak them in garlic guard but he is not interested. Any thoughts of suggestions? Thanks!

PS. I have checked my water today and its free of amonia, nitrites, nitrates. The pH is 8.2.


----------



## Cody

How big is the tank, and about how big is the Tang itself?

Powder Tangs (blue and brown) are known to have trouble getting to eat when first introduced. Right now, try varying his diet with a lot of veggies and foods with veggies in them. Get a lettuce clip, place some seaweed on it, and leave it in the tank for <24hrs. Do this a few times. He may start snacking on it.


----------



## smota

The tank is a 75 gallon one and the tang is about 3-4 inches. Thanks for the idea. I had just placed some seaweed in the clip and put inside the aquarium, however I was not sure if I should leave it overnight (but now I do!!!) 
Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## jumpman23

Did u also check ur salinity (Salt content). What is the level?

"I had some flakes yesterday and he didn't eat"

What brand you use, have u try ocean nutrition (www.oceannutrition.com)


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Powder Brown Tangs need a mix of seaweed (sold at petsmart and other lfs) and meat (frozen brine shrimp or equivalent). Your salinity if it's a FOWLR should be 1.020-1.023, it you are building a reef tank it should be 1.024-1.026 sg.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

smota said:


> The tank is a 75 gallon one and the tang is about 3-4 inches. Thanks for the idea. I had just placed some seaweed in the clip and put inside the aquarium, however I was not sure if I should leave it overnight (but now I do!!!)
> Thanks a lot!!!!


You can leave it overnight. I wouldn't let it go longer than 24-36 hours though.


----------



## smota

Thanks all. It started eating now. I do feed it a variety of diet including romaine lettuce, flakes, seaweed, brine shrimp.


----------

